# Great site for WWII unit patch info



## evangilder (Dec 27, 2006)

Found this while looking for something else. Added it to my bookmarks.

WWII Squadron Patch Logo Pictures ~ collection of Patches from Disney, Warner Brothers, RKO, more


----------



## mkloby (Dec 27, 2006)

So funny you added that - I just looked that site up 2 days ago looking for my Grandfather's squadron (349 Bomb Sqdn) patch... which I found. Was a good site!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2006)

Interesting site Eric, thanks for sharing. Bookmarked.


----------

